# World’s largest cave found in Vietnam



## r4d1ty4 (Mar 10, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

Waldenstrom said:


> geez. I think it's very inappropriate to post Indonesian caves photos in this thread. Go make your own thread!hno:


it's called; tourism advertisement! :lol:


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

OshHisham said:


> it's called; tourism advertisement! :lol:


yeah..im so sorry...but it's fair right?? :lol:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome. Also great news for archeologists. Maybe they can find old bones and skeletons of the dinosaurs for example


----------



## berdnerd (Feb 4, 2009)

that is totally stunning!!! for me the cave in Indonesia looks pretty scary...i dun knoe...probably cauz of the stalactite structure...


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Lastest photos:

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2011/01/largest-cave/peter-photography?source=pod


----------



## Bentag (Apr 14, 2006)

Ni3lS said:


> Awesome. Also great news for archeologists. Maybe they can find old bones and skeletons of the dinosaurs for example


Hardly dinnosaurs but these caves are usually a very good place to look for ancient human fossils.


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

i watched it on NGC last night! kay:


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

Vision89 said:


> yeah..im so sorry...but it's fair right?? :lol:


yeah, it's fair... but annoying


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

There are to many unexplored karst landscapes in the world to know where the biggest cave is...

A new cave will be found, bigger and better than this one...


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ No doubt about it, as the Vietnam-Laos-southern China region features the largest karst area on Earth.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

..


NT_inmyheart said:


> 1 số hình ảnh về hang do Carsten Peter chụp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ranatunga (Dec 29, 2010)

Crystal cave in Mexico is the most unique cave in the world:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ It reminds me of the Superman movie!  This cave is indeed another natural wonder of the world!


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)

ranatunga said:


> Crystal cave in Mexico is the most unique cave in the world:


another tourism advertisement :nuts:


----------



## mr_peanutbutter (Feb 26, 2010)

Those are fantastic geological formations!


----------

